# When to change up??



## Hicky (9 Apr 2013)

Ok, my youngest is now cycling mental.
Whenever it isnt raining he want to be out on his bike.....here's the crux, I think he could do with changing up a size but he's not too far off two sizes up.
He rides a Ridgeback MX14 now and from a brief "stand next to that lad" measurement of a 20inch wheel bike I think he'd be able to cope.
He is all over the MX and spins out very quick, I think I'm going to endup flogging it and buying a 16 inch wheeled bike for 12 months(hello ebay, unless someone is ready to sell one?).....or do I take the plunge now?

He's 3foot 7 ish, more 110cm....but all legs and growing out of everything we buy before it is washed.

When did you change up height wise?

Also gears, I dont think it would take him too long to get the hang of it if he's strong enough to use he twist grip.....maybe I need proper test ride for him.
Ramble over


----------



## XRHYSX (9 Apr 2013)

My boy also bike mad was on a 14" and was spinning out all the time so got him an 18" he was a bit small for it but was keen enouth to deal with it, less than a year later his saddle is now as high as it will go and he is spinning out again I've got him a MX20 for his 7th (June) that has gears so hopefuly should last him a few years. he's 117cm now


----------

